

Fictional Arpanet dialog - qdot76367
http://www.arpanetdialogues.net/vol-iv/

======
jewbacca
It had me for a while, and is still entertaining enough to keep reading, but
just to be clear: this is fictional.

Oblique disclaimer: <http://www.arpanetdialogues.net/disclaimer/>

Interview with one author:
[http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/culturelab/2011/04/so-
reag...](http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/culturelab/2011/04/so-reagan-signs-
into-this-chatroom.html)

Previous HN thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2402649>

------
rotskoff
The fact that this is inauthentic should be reflected in the title.

~~~
ecubed
Looks like the poster changed the title after it hit the front page. I just
read the whole thing thinking it was real.

~~~
qdot76367
Actually I posted it while reading it thinking the same thing, came back to
find it changed out from under me. Kinda sad, it's off the front page now but
it's a really neat piece of fiction, would've liked to have updated it with
something other than the locked title it has now.

~~~
ecubed
Such a letdown to find out it was fiction. The site was really misleading. I
was wondering why all the characters seemed to be so stereotypical of the
person at some points though

------
plaguuuuuu
Oh, so that was _fiction_. You should have looked a little closer before
posting this under its previous title.

I know there's an 'upvote' arrow. But sometimes I wish there was a 'shank in
OP's goddamn kidney' glyph.

